#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-08-05
<jhorgeLira> hola
<jhorgeLira> Alguien que me pueda explicar algo sobre ubuntu esta alli
<rubi> buenos dias
<rubi> deseo hacer una consulta
<rubi> soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu
<rubi> lo instale en mi equipo
<rubi> la consulta es que como puedo hacer para tener todos los softwares en dvd para instalarlo sin necesidad de ir a los repositorios
<rubi> si alguien puede ayudarme
<leogg> rubi,
<leogg> puedes bajarlos desde ubuntu.com
<leogg> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<leogg> ese es el enlace para la descarga de dvd
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-08-06
<ejgm1992> hola?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2016-08-03
<xerex> puedo quemar ubuntu 14 en un cd.
